# Runes of magic - signatur zu groß



## Don Pedro (2. April 2009)

ich find die signaturen aus der rom-datenbank super, allerdings meckern einige foren, dass das bild zu groß sei. oft war die bytemenge (ca 40 kb groß, forummax war 20) auslöser dafür. könntet ihr vielleicht auch die dinger ne nummer kleiner anbieten? wäre nett


----------



## Lyx (2. April 2009)

Die 120er Höhe und max 50kb passt genau ins offizielle Runes of Magic Forum, alle anderen Foren sind unwichtig ^^
Frag doch mal die Forenbetreiber ob sie die größe der Signatur Bilder nicht anheben können.
Meistens liegt es nur an 5-10px so das viele, wenn man höfflich bittet, dies auch anheben werden.
Bzw. in deinem Fall sind es leider 50% mehr.
Da müßte man das Bild entweder wirklich drastisch an Qualität komprimieren oder stark an der Größe ändern, was sicherlich am Ende hässlich aussehen würde.
Am besten starte eine Petition im jeweiligen Forum und sammel Stimmen andere User damit sie es sich überlegen zu ändern.


----------

